# Beret or forage cap with DEU



## Veterans son (18 Oct 2004)

Hello everybody:

When wearing your DEU on parade, for example, would you prefer to be wearing the beret(as you
do now)  or a forage cap?
Also, with the DEU(or with CADPAT) if you wear a cloth cap badge currently, would you rather
wear a metal one instead?

Your replies are appreciated, thank you!


----------



## chrisf (18 Oct 2004)

Hard to loose a cloth cap badge.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (18 Oct 2004)

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the forage cap removed from the order of dress along with the tan DEUs?

Also, historically wasn't the patrol/blue dress forage cap worn with service dress prior to the CF Green and subsequent tan/green DEU?


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

After I hadn't worn my forage cap for about ten years, I pitched it. In the early 80's we wore it regularly for parade. It looked sharp but it as a bugger to transport anywhere. 

The PPCLI doesn't wear cloth capbadges, including for our officers. I believe we are the only RegF Cbt A Regt with this practice (we also have no motto on our capbadge). Personally, I much prefer the gleam of a "real" brass or silver badge to tin crap or cloth. Cheers.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Oct 2004)

I like the beret idea, as I felt the ole FC made one look like a postman.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## childs56 (19 Oct 2004)

Beret with a brass cap badge


----------



## Storm (19 Oct 2004)

I personally like the look of navy in forage caps, air in wedges, and army in berets. Makes it easier to tell who's who when the sun's behind them. For "everyday" DEU use I'm definately for the above system.

When dealing with formal parades though, the forage cap does have it's merits: the visor is very nice for avoiding squinting at the sun for hours on end, and carrying it around to/from the parade is not a big deal (how often you actually do formal parades?) I figure having it as an option can't hurt. You gotta admit, it would help the average parade spectator make more sense of things if the parade positions had forage caps to set them apart visually.

As to the cap badge, while metal does have a certain feel to it, three cloth ones haven't broken on me at inopportune moments (can't say the same for metal). Function over form.

How sad. it's midnight and I'm typing about minor details of dress regs. Can you tell I have midterms that I'm procrastinating for?   :


----------



## brin11 (19 Oct 2004)

God, don't promote bringing back the forage caps.  Then I'll have to wear that god forsaken bowler hat again.  What an uncomfortable piece of kit that was (and not great looking, either).


----------



## Staud (1 Dec 2004)

My two bits....

I transfered to the Army from the Naval and I have to tell you I am one of those that misses my Peak Cap. I would love to see the Forge Cap come back as it was all those bus driver types that were trying to look like us, i.e. proffessional that aquired the forge cap... I say if you don't think it looks professional try telling that to the Marines, which know how to wear it poporly...mind you they did come from the Department of the Navy, go figure.

Tooo many things are going by the way-side because they are inconvienent, take away the traditions and we will just have a job where people die.. (just a thought)

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Dec 2004)

Try and find a policeman "properly dressed" in this day and age, either - neckties and forage caps are worn for their graduation parade and medals ceremonies...and that seems to be about it.


----------



## 30 for 30 (1 Dec 2004)

The old green forage caps looked plain and ugly, berets are a better choice. Forage caps with coloured bands (CGG, GGFG etc.) look very sharp, mind you.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (1 Dec 2004)

Berets and brass for sure. Anyone miss the pith helmets?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Dec 2004)

The GGHG forage cap looks smart, dark blue with a red band round it. I also like the GGHG pith helmets, or whatever the cavalry squadron wears.


----------



## NavyGrunt (1 Dec 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Try and find a policeman "properly dressed" in this day and age, either - neckties and forage caps are worn for their graduation parade and medals ceremonies...and that seems to be about it.



The RCMP are still supposed to be wearing there caops when outside of there PC's. Also in the police world(generally) a clip on tie is worn with long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2004)

Ball caps and open necked shirts with turtlenecks here.


----------



## Inch (1 Dec 2004)

Sometimes I wish we had sombreros for parades, they sure would help prevent the birth control tan lines. Thank god I'm Air Force and we only parade like once a decade.  ;D


----------



## Lance Wiebe (1 Dec 2004)

> The PPCLI doesn't wear cloth capbadges, including for our officers. I believe we are the only RegF Cbt A Regt with this practice (we also have no motto on our capbadge)



Um, PBI?  Did you forget about the LdSH?  And the RCD?


----------



## ceemes (3 Dec 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Hard to loose a cloth cap badge.



Plus the enamel doesn't chip........when the clothe MP cap badges came out in the early 80's they were a god send.......that damn white enamel on the metal badges lasted only about 2 months before a big chunk would chip and fall out....


----------



## pbi (4 Dec 2004)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> > The PPCLI doesn't wear cloth capbadges, including for our officers. I believe we are the only RegF Cbt A Regt with this practice (we also have no motto on our capbadge)
> 
> 
> 
> Um, PBI? Did you forget about the LdSH? And the RCD?



Lance: I am pretty sure I have seen an LdSH(RC) officer wearing a cloth capbadge, and they have the motto "_Perseverance_". You are right about the RCD-I can't see a motto on their website, and the photo of LCol Thomas shows him wearing a metal badge. Cheers.


----------



## Gunner (4 Dec 2004)

LdSH wear metal hatbadges.  Gold for soldiers and silver for officers.  No cloth hatbadge seen.


----------



## bgpipes (4 Dec 2004)

We have a local pipe band that wears "Gunga Din" type pith helmets.HA!!.I am still rolling on the floor,laughing my ass off :blotto: :blotto: :blotto:


----------



## Infanteer (4 Dec 2004)

I still think these guys take the cake when it comes to Dress and Deportment.


----------



## Recce41 (4 Dec 2004)

PBI
 RCD and Stat officers /men wear metal badges. RCD NCOs are brass, officers are bronze. Strats NCOs brass, officers are silver.


----------



## veiled scout (4 Dec 2004)

Hello
Good topic and to clarify the RCD and LdSH(RC) officers and NCO wear metal badges, there has never been a cloth badge for the LdSH(RC), unless you are talking about the old "Cloth" badge for the field hat. 
Also please refer to Regiments as by their proper names, IE: RCD are referred to as RCD and LdSH(RC) are referred to as LdSH(RC) or "Strathconas". If you are unsure as how to address units, I suggest trying there web sites or on line regimental manuals. Be respectful to units as you would want the same for yours.

TANKS


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Dec 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I still think these guys take the cake when it comes to Dress and Deportment.



They certainly have better artists than we do....


----------



## Veterans son (4 Dec 2004)

Are the CME the only group of the Combat Arms who wear cloth cap badges?


----------



## Infanteer (4 Dec 2004)

No.  It varies from unit to unit.


----------



## Acorn (4 Dec 2004)

R22eR wear cloth, both officers and NCMs.

Acorn


----------



## Bartok5 (4 Dec 2004)

On a related note, is it just me or do the Artillery IG and AIG Forage Caps look utterly ludicrous when worn with the CADPAT dress of the day?   I'm sorry - I fully appreciate the historical and personal investment in earning the right to wear the WW II pattern cap and the red band and/or white "shower cap" cover.  But at the end of the day, it looks absolutely ludicrous worn with the CADPAT dress of the day.

My sincere apologies to the Gunners, but let's get real - you guys look like utter tools wearing those "gee aren't I cool" hats.  The gut response of every other combat arm is "no, you look like an utter tool".  I am not a big fan of wearing your UER on your uniform in the first place.  But you guys have taken it to the extreme, and are the last bastion of "look at how nifty I am" anti-credibility.  The sad truth of the matter is that the Arty AG and AIG forage caps look like utter shite with the CADPAT dress of the day.  

Really, I think you guys need to (institutionally speaking) get over yourselves.  The CTC Arty School currently looks like a dork convention.....

Just my $.02 as a non-involved observer....


----------



## Recce41 (4 Dec 2004)

SCOUT
 STRAT<STRAT<STRAT. Don't be so damn serious.  :evil: :tank:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Dec 2004)

Mark C - I had no idea what the hell you were talking about until I came across this in the manuscript for my third book, on dress regulations for officers of the Canadian Army in WW II).  

This is what you mean by historical precedent I take it: 

_
Instructors - Artillery
	In April 1943 CMHQ approved the wear of a red band around their forage cap (in the manner of staff officers in the First World War) by Instructors of Gunnery (officers).   Assistant Instructors (Warrant Officers and NCOs) were permitted to wear a white cover over the forage cap.  The white covers were to be provided at public expense, according to the order.  All ranks were to remove the red bands and white covers when walking out or on duty other than instructional. (source: Canadian Military Headquarters Order dated 19 Apr 1943_


----------



## pbi (5 Dec 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> PBI - I had no idea what the heck you were talking about



Michael: and I have NO idea what you are talking about, because that was Mark C who posted that, not me. Cheers.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Dec 2004)

Edited PBI - one Patricia looks like another I'm afraid.  Perhaps you can wear a red band around your hat so I can tell the difference?


----------



## Kendrick (9 Dec 2004)

Like mentioned earlier, Forged (or forage?  never figured that one out...) caps look nice with DEU's, at least ours do.  I'm with the CGG, and though the berets do look nice, the forged cap looks even sharper.  We wear it for internal parades and such, but when inter-regiment things happen and call for strict standards, we go back to berets.  I personnaly like the forged cap better in DEUs.  Mind you we still got Blues too, and they look pretty pretty nice with those too, and also we've got scarlets too, and other than a damn bearskin, its the only thing that'll fit with it 

As for the cap badge, NCO's are brass, officers are cloth.  Well, it used to be brass anyways... now they only issue tin ones, and we have to get our own brass if we want it.  I was lucky enough to be in before that happened, as a nice polished bass badge looks far better than tin ones.


----------



## ibucephalus (9 Dec 2004)

I saw an IG in cadpat with kaki forage cap this past weekend and thought it looked pretty sharp. Certainly no more "toolish" than a member of a highland unit wearing a balmoral or glengarry with dress of the day. They are all part of the heritage of the Canadian Army and I think we should preserve what little heritage we have left.

For parade, I think the forage cap is far more practical than a beret for several reasons; the first, as someone else here mentioned,  being that it keeps both sun and rain out of your eyes. The other that it returns the removal and replacement of head-dress on parade to a sharp-looking drill movement as opposed to the abomination it looks like now when performed with berets.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (9 Dec 2004)

Ya, I was looking at my capbage, compared to others in my unit, even though mine isnt polished right now, it still looks better than the tin ones. Every letter is more defined and just looks like it was individually made, rather that pressed out of a bulk manufactuing machine.


----------

